# How does one implement xdm?



## BJwojnowski (Mar 12, 2013)

I changed /etc/ttys as directed in the handbook and then sent the `# kill -HUP 1` command. When I reboot I am given the choice to login using xdm. The problem is when I enter the username and password the screen flashes and I am right back to the same initial xdm login window. This is the case no matter which account I use including root. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2013)

Handbook: 6.6 The X Display Manager


----------



## BJwojnowski (Mar 18, 2013)

*A further helpful site*

When doing an installation of X or some window manager it flashed a site to look at before requesting help:  http://wiki.X.org

My apologies and thanks.


----------

